# .17 Winchester Super Magnum for coyote, fox, raccoon, ?



## jrhunter

What do you think of the of the .17 WSM for hunting coyote sized game and small game ? It creates about 400 ft.lbs of energy with a 20 grain bullet and 375 ft.lbs of energy at the muzzle with a 25 grain bullet.


----------



## prairiewolf

Not a fan of any .17 for coyotes, maybe for fox. JMO


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

not by any means an expert on predator hunting,or even experienced really

but i personaly would use something a little bigger on yotes

close range for fox you should be ok,as long as your shot placement is good


----------



## SHampton

A little light if ya ask me.


----------



## youngdon

I agree, I wouldn't use it. Nor would I be pleased if you came to hunt with me and that's what you brought. Coyotes can be pretty tough cookies.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*I'll be buying one as soon as they come out---will replace my 22 mag and HMR for night hunting-------they will be my squirrel guns again----Big improvement for us here in MIch-I've only lost one critter[gray fox] to the HMR and 4[coyotes] with 22mag over many years of killing coyotes-But your so right rimfires are to light for coyote---But the 17WSM will be well recived for Mi night hunters-----------sb----------few of many-----45# bob----DRT---37 Yds-----35# yote 90 yds DRT-----------------------------the new one will be well recive---------*


----------



## Scotty D.

I think I'll wait this caliber out to see if it withstands the test of time & lives up to the hype... I hopped on the .17HMR pretty quickly because of all the hype....I couldn't sell that weapon quick enough....

I don't wanna make the same mistake twice.... :frusty:


----------



## NattyB

Swampbuck, Nice cat and yote. Thanks for the pics. Were they taken with the .22 MAG or the .17? We have similar rifle restricitons in my home county, rimfire & shotguns only. However, we have so few coyotes and so many reds, I don't mind. I would feel very limited though in more rural areas with just the rimfire. (PS: I love the .22Mag for fox.)


----------



## SHampton

Is the .17 in this post a rimfire or center fire?


----------



## SHampton

Nevermind. It's rimfire.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*NB-both were taken with the HMR--those pic's were taken years ago---wish the 22 hornet or 17 hornet came in rimfire-we're confined to rimfire after dark------the HMR has done good for me with the 20 xpt hp----these critters were shot with 17 gr hornady------hmr-22mag are to lite for coyotes --but will get the job done-----------sb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* recent pic's dead coyote 17 Hmr :hunter: sb*


----------



## dwtrees

Looks like the 17 works for your ranges. Nice photos of the fur on the ground. Not to sure about the fur standing next to the one in the tree though LOL.


----------



## bones44

That's not fur that's a nut..LOL JK Skip ! Unfortunately we are limited to them at night. I've shot 2 coyotes with a 22WMR when I first bought my Ruger in 1998. Used 50 grain Federals at 50 yards roughly. DRT. Hard to find rounds in that size now. Haven't shot one with my HMR but have carried it. I'm anxious to see what this new round will actually do.


----------



## Rick Howard

I hope it works. I would love a better rim fire than the .22 mag


----------



## hassell

Thanks Skip for sharing your experiences with the 17 and showing some fur.


----------



## fr3db3ar

For places you can only hunt with rimfire or shotgun it will be a boon. That's the way it is here at night. I have no use for shotguns so I'll have one of these. It's supposed to have the same velocity and energy @ 200 yards as the HMR does @ 50. I guarantee that to kill yotes and we should all have proper shot placement no matter our distance. Most shots at night here will be under 100.


----------



## 22magnum

Never had a problem with my .22mag. 








I will how ever be buy a .17wsm.


----------

